# Pigeons in need of new home ASAP!



## Mera (Nov 10, 2005)

I have only been working with a few pigeons for a couple of years and although I enjoy the hobby I can no longer keep these birds. Personal matters have come to attention and I must let them go to a new home. I really hate to part with my birds but I am being forced to. If you are interested please let me know. I am located in Athens Georgia and would prefer a pick-up but if that isn't possible, I am okay with shipping as long as you pay for the box/shipping charges.

2 black val figurita males
1 black val figurita female

2 black figurita/roller un-sexed

1 black roller male (he can't fly well- he will "tumble" from the air to the ground)

thank you, and if you need any more information about the birds, please let me know. you can email me at - [email protected]


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I know a member who might be interested. I will send out the alert.


----------



## Mera (Nov 10, 2005)

*reply*

thank you.. any help is well appreciated.


----------



## pigeons55 (Feb 11, 2008)

*birds*

do u have any pics of these birds thank you


----------



## Mera (Nov 10, 2005)

*reply*

no recent photos at the moment but I should be able to take some a little later if you would like me to.


----------



## pigeons55 (Feb 11, 2008)

if its not to much of a hasle and also how much would it be to ship to jacksonville florida thank you for ur time u can email this to [email protected] thanks again


----------

